# Not exactly precious metal



## rusty (Feb 24, 2012)

The copper Floret weighs 196.2 grams, I removed it from one the my cathodes from the copper cell, some of you remarked at its beauty and suggested that perhaps it would sell on ebay.

For a lark I'm going to list it on ebay later this evening - user ID gustavus1

Starting bid $9.99, 5 day auction, you get 1 guess at the closing price. Winner gets 1 oz potassium dichromate 99.8% pure for making silver testing solution.

Free postage anywhere in the world economy class.


----------



## oldgeek (Feb 24, 2012)

Rusty, 
Is the weight 126 grams, or 196 grams like the scale reads? Not that it really matters for our purposes.

My guess is $36.75


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 24, 2012)

$22.00


----------



## rusty (Feb 24, 2012)

oldgeek said:


> Rusty,
> Is the weight 126 grams, or 196 grams like the scale reads? Not that it really matters for our purposes.
> 
> My guess is $36.75



Thanks, I caught the error. I'm with oldgeek on his estimate.

So now that you had a peek at the auction what are your thoughts.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280833314399


----------



## bigjohn (Feb 24, 2012)

$25.50


----------



## spiderman (Feb 24, 2012)

$31.41, nice paper weight


----------



## Oz (Feb 24, 2012)

$75.00


----------



## Palladium (Feb 24, 2012)

$28.50


----------



## jack_burton (Feb 24, 2012)

I'd buy it. $35.


----------



## kadriver (Feb 24, 2012)

$9.99


----------



## Palladium (Feb 24, 2012)

jack_burton said:


> I'd buy it. $35.



Looks like your in luck. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Copper-Floret-Unusuall-Flower-Crystal-Scrap-Investment-/280833314399?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4162f84e5f


----------



## Claudie (Feb 24, 2012)

I am going to guess that it doesn't sell. :|


----------



## kuma (Feb 25, 2012)

Hello all , how are tricks?
I hope all is well!
Rusty , your crystal is nice looking! 8) 
I'll have a crack at guessing , I'll go $27.00 , just for kicks!
All the best everybody , and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## joem (Feb 25, 2012)

It reminds me of the ash plume from an erupting vulcano


----------



## glondor (Feb 25, 2012)

$40.00


----------



## ericrm (Feb 25, 2012)

can i ask if it is solid "1 metalic piece" of copper or more a hard sandy copper amalgame?
it is not for the guess ,but to know if it would be worth copying your work.... so if you dont want to answer i will be in no way offended


----------



## rusty (Feb 25, 2012)

ericrm said:


> can i ask if it is solid "1 metalic piece" of copper or more a hard sandy copper amalgame?
> it is not for the guess ,but to know if it would be worth copying your work.... so if you dont want to answer i will be in no way offended



Under the magnifying glass you can see that it is a large collection of cubic copper crystals which have adhered to each other forming the large cluster.

One would hope for a better deposition of copper onto the cathode, these clusters can be a nuisance because of the way they grow from the cathode, left unattended they would eventually touch the bottom of the cell causing a short circuit.

Hopefully someone can give you a better answer.


----------



## Rustjunkie (Feb 26, 2012)

$10.49
;?)


----------



## rusty (Feb 26, 2012)

New offer, the winner will have several choices to choose from as a prize.

1. The 1 oz Potassium Dichromate
2. Small gold BB 0.02 gr


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Feb 26, 2012)

I'll say $10.oo

Sure is pretty!


----------



## joem (Feb 26, 2012)

I say $19.90 and I'll take the gold BB please


----------



## etack (Feb 27, 2012)

$14.35



rusty said:


> 2. Small gold BB 0.02 gr



I think you have one to many many zeros. Your scale isn't that fine. :lol: 

I have one that size and my kids like to call it the smallest ten dollar bill ever 8) 

Eric


----------



## rusty (Feb 27, 2012)

etack said:


> $14.35
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your right the scale wavers between 0.02 and 0.03 to error on the side of caution went with the lower number.


----------



## etack (Feb 27, 2012)

maybe I'm confused it looked to me that the BB was 2/10 (0.2) of a gram not 2/100 (0.02). you scale only seems to read to the 0.1 of a gram in the pic of copper. 


Eric


----------



## rusty (Feb 27, 2012)

etack said:


> maybe I'm confused it looked to me that the BB was 2/10 (0.2) of a gram not 2/100 (0.02). you scale only seems to read to the 0.1 of a gram in the pic of copper.
> 
> 
> Eric



Thanks for bringing that to my attention.


----------



## rusty (Mar 2, 2012)

We have a winner, I did previously email Claudie to notify him of of good fortune, then discovered from a post made by Knoxx that emails were not getting through.

Claudie PM me your mailing address. if you do not want the gold BB I'm going to donate this to Joem for his wifes ring.

Acid_Bath76 $10.00
Barren Realms 007 $22.00
bigjohn $25.50
Claudie I am going to guess that it doesn't sell
etack $14.35
glondor $40.00
jack_burton $35.00
joem $19.90
kadriver $9.99
kuma $27.00
oldgeek $36.75
Oz $75.00
Palladium $28.50
Rustjunkie $10.49
spiderman $31.41


----------



## kuma (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi Rusty , how are tricks?
I hope your well!
It's a shame that no one seemed interested in buying your copper floret , I'm sure that there are people out there that would have been interested for sure had they have come across the listing.
While were here , congrats Claudie and many thanks to Rusty!  
All the best for now , and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## joem (Mar 2, 2012)

Joem;


> I say $19.90 and I'll take the gold BB please


Rusty;


> Claudie PM me your mailing address. if you do not want the gold BB I'm going to donate this to Joem for his wifes ring.




Rusty I was joking about taking the BB, I don't want to put claudie on the spot


----------

